# I started a spin along last night



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

My progress so far.
https://www.ravelry.com/discuss/mirkwood-arts--handcrafts/3863559/1-25


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Very good. Keep the good work. Coming out a very pretty yarn.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

I don't like you, just kidding, lovely work, colors are beautiful, is it merino and silk? You will do great.

Janallyn


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

That is lovely fiber, and your spinning is very nice.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Good for you about time you picked up that gorgeous support spindle... Your spinning is amazing and so even the color is very pretty. You go girl keep it up.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

pretty color.


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Very pretty blend - keep at it. Well done and thanks for sharing.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

What a gorgeous spindle!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

You have picked a beautiful color blend.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful spindle and yarn.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful spin. Keep it spinning! Love the colors. I am still amazed at the finished spin from the roving. Cannot know what it will look like until it is spun.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Very pretty - spindle and fibre both. Will make a very pretty yarn


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful spindle and bowl, perfect spinning!!!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful spindle and yarn.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That’s lovely


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

So pretty!


----------

